# New Cover Art: Knights of the Blazing Sun!



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Okay, I didn't see a thread like this on the first page, so apologies if someone's beaten me to it. Anyway, here goes... the cover art, for _Knights of the Blazing Sun_ by Josh Reynolds, is here:










http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/coming-soon/knight-of-the-blazing-sun.html



> The Knights of the Blazing Sun are a noble and venerable order of templars dedicated to the warrior-goddess Myrmidia. The young knight Hector Goetz is sent to the distant island of Svunum to investigate the disappearance of a group of knights. Reunited with his comrades, he battles vicious pirates and bloodthirsty raiders, but from his increasingly disturbing nightmares Goetz realises that there is more to the place than meets the eye. As northern savages lay siege to the island, a deadly secret is revealed that threatens to damn his order for all eternity.


Looks like an interesting read.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Damn it I didn't see that one. You beat me to it Bane of Kings.. enjoy it cos it won't happen again k:.

Great looking novel though. May be the first Empire Army novel I buy.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

VICTORY IS MINE!

And yeah, it looks awesome .


----------



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

Holy shit!!! What an amazing cover. I'm buying this.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Cracking cover. Could be the first empire novel i buy aswell.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Holy shit, thats one amazing cover art. But meh, its Fantasy.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Generally Fantasy novels have better covers than 40k ones, amazing. This is a cover, not just some bigger picture cut in half.


----------

